# 2 month rental in Mallorca



## callie (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello again.

Well, our plans for retirement are progressing and we are now in a position to sort out a 2 month 'reconnaissance' trip to Mallorca starting mid-Feb next year. Does any one have any information/contacts that would help us find a property to rent for this period. The exact location doesn't matter as much as accessibility to main roads, as we are using the 2 months to explore areas of the Island we don't know so well to help us decide where we want to settle.
Any suggestions most welcome

many thanks
Callie


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Try looking at this recent thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...in/118032-wanted-long-term-rent-mallorca.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As I'm the one who suggested that Callie posted a new thread I'm bumping it to see if anone else can offer any useful info...


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea. The south west (Calvia, Santa Ponsa, Puerto Andratx) is a lot more popular than other areas on the island and apart from the quick links to Palma & the airport there tends to be a lot more happening there out of season. But take your time and check the whole island out. And in February, you will get to experience that lovely almond blossom!


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

callie said:


> Hello again.
> 
> Well, our plans for retirement are progressing and we are now in a position to sort out a 2 month 'reconnaissance' trip to Mallorca starting mid-Feb next year. Does any one have any information/contacts that would help us find a property to rent for this period. The exact location doesn't matter as much as accessibility to main roads, as we are using the 2 months to explore areas of the Island we don't know so well to help us decide where we want to settle.
> Any suggestions most welcome
> ...


What 2 months will you be looking for?


----------



## callie (Jun 15, 2012)

Abyss-Rover said:


> What 2 months will you be looking for?




We're thinking mid-Feb to mid-April - do you know of anything?


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Callie,

Maybe. I live on the East of the island (about 50 mins from airport) but have many contacts all over the island. If you can give me an idea of where you want to stay and what type of property you are looking for, I can ask for you.


----------



## callie (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks so much Abyss-Rover.

We're using the 2 months to have a good look round the Island and to try to live as we would if we moved there rather than as tourists. So ideally we would like a house (not an apartment) with a minimum of 2 bedrooms, in the country or in the edge of a town. As we will need to keep in touch with work it needs to have a good internet connection (ideally wifi), and UK tv would be a bonus as we won't be going out every night. Doesn't need to have a pool as it's far to early in the year to think about swimming  allthough heating is probably a must have for the evenings at that time of year.

As far as location is concerned - we would be using it as a base to go exploring to help us make decisions about where we would like to live long term, so somwhere with easy access to main roads and ideally not in any of the far corners (simply to make it easier to get about)


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Callie,

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but all the replies I am getting, up to now, are saying that they would only consider 12 month rentals or they would be charging holiday let prices.

I'll let you know if I hear anything more.


----------



## callie (Jun 15, 2012)

Abyss-Rover said:


> Hi Callie,
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but all the replies I am getting, up to now, are saying that they would only consider 12 month rentals or they would be charging holiday let prices.
> 
> I'll let you know if I hear anything more.


Hello - not to worry - thank you so much for asking for me 

Callie


----------

